# Main > Technical Support and Notices >  View old notifications

## Wolram

Hello,

I had 2 notifications, clicked on the drop down. But when I clicked away they dissapeared before I could read them. I've turned this site upside down trying to find where they might be saved! Please help.

Many thanks.
Wolram.

----------


## Quabbe

Reputation notifications maybe? Settings is where you can see them.

----------


## Wolram

Aha! Thankyou.

----------

